# Wish to disable Outlook Express



## mrcoop2000 (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello,
Simple question..How do I disable Outlook Express? I have deleted the exe file several times, but it gets put back by my system.
Thanks,
John


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Click>>>>>>>>>>Start>>>>>>>>>settings>>>>>>>>>>>control panel.
Double click Add/Remove programs.
Click Add/Remove Windows Components
Uncheck Outlook Express
Click next and finish.


----------

